# Smart phone and yahoo



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there anything you can install on a smart phone to be able to get copies/access to yahoo messanger txts? 

Yes, I have access to the phone but he deletes the conversation threads. 

Yes, I know there are other women, two of whom he sent "no contact" messages to in front of me. Guess we know what that was worth. 

Yes, I know I should just end it but I keep arguing with myself thinking there is something left to save. I'm beginning to doubt myself though, doubt there is anything left to save. 

Yes, I know he is still talking to them, I don't believe he realizes that when he is on the phone talking to me I hear the buzz alerting him to the messages. Because I control our cellphone account, I know its not txts or emails he is receiving.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Believe me, I (unfortunately) understand your entire situation.

Depending on the model of smart phone, you may be able to get a keylogger to install.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

HTC Incredible through Verizon


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes there are keyloggers. Have not found a free one if that is what you are looking for.

Just google "Keylogger for HTC incredible"
Here is the first hit: Compatible HTC Droid Incredible Spy Phone Software | Keylogger Downloads | Independent Keylogger Software Reviews


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

gasunrise said:


> Is there anything you can install


I don't think that installing Yahoo DS Monitor will help, you have a serious problem with your copy of Husband 1.0. Changing your entire system will be the only thing that corrects these fatal errors. 

You can try to enter the command: ” C:/ I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME” and try to download Tears 6.2 and don’t forget to install the Guilt 3.0 update.

If that application worked as designed, a good copy of Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Deep Remorse 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. But remember, your pirate copy of Husband 1.0 may default to Denial 2.5, Gas Lights 7.0 or Deep Fog 6.1 when you run those utilities.

Deep Fog 6.1 is a very bad program that will shut down access to main CPU processors, and is likely to install system wide bugs across all of the drives, effectively crashing Husband 1.0 permanently. 

Whatever you do, DO NOT install Give Him Space 1.0 (it runs a virus in the background that will eventually download *Beta* Emotional Affair 3.0 and that seizes control of all your system resources).

Also, do not attempt to reinstall the Trust 5.0 program. This is an unsupported application in your Husband 1.0 software.

In summary, the source code in your version of Husband 1.0 is compromised; it does have a limited shelf life, and cannot run the primary Loyalty subroutines. 

You might consider rebooting Husband 1.0 in safe mode and buying additional software to improve performance and functionality until a replacement system can be found. We recommend Beer and Blowjobs 3.0 and giving Husband 1.0 temporary access your rear data ports. 

Good Luck,
Tech Support

lol.


----------



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the smile, I needed it. 

Unfortunately, if I trust my gut, he has skipped merrily past EAville and is quite content living back in PAville. My redflags are: 

1. Intimacy only if I initiate 
2. Moody
3. Distant
4. If I text or call him during the day I'm accused of keeping tabs on him
5. The profile on a dating site looking for initimate encounters which he said he deleted but didn't

Yes, I have snooped but when Humpty Dumpty fell off the wall months ago we promised transparency .... he's not keeping up his part of the deal. He is unemployed so he has all day to do whatever he pleases, he knows when I'll be home.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

If you already KNOW all these things, what's the point of the keylogger? It doesn't sound like you need confirmation of what you already know. Having proof to confront him with changes nothing, he'll deny it anyway more than likely. 

I get the feeling that what you are looking for here is something to delay the inevitable. Whether that inevitable is a divorce or you accepting that this is the way things will always be, I don't know. Either way, delaying isn't going to change anything. 

I think you already have everything you need to do whatever your next step is. Don't waste time/money on installing a keylogger. If you already know he's doing this stuff, take the information you have and move on that.


----------



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

You are right, I do have what I need and you are right, I suppose I am looking for something, anything because I want so badly to believe. I want to believe him, want to trust him, but I'm not stupid. 

His unemployment has taught me that I'm okay financially on my own. Heck, the divorce papers are already drawn up and ready for signature. I suppose he doesn't believe I'll go through with it, believes that I'll just keep on accepting while he does as he pleases and I've shown him, so far, that I will. Time to put on my big girl pants and do what I need to for myself and my son.


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

What you should do is give him the divorce papers and tell him to sign them when you are there. See what his reaction is.. If he signs them without issue then you will know he doesn't care. AND if he has a fit about them them you tell him how it's going to be.


----------

